# Veritas Vietnamese style hand plane



## OldWrangler

I hope this helps solve your planning while sitting problem. Let us know how it works out. Good luck.


----------



## lumberjoe

5 stars, no use. This is a blog post not a review.


----------



## cdaniels

Well I didn't realize that it automatically put the 5 stars up there. As I've used it to a bit of extent I will say it definitely is a lot easier pulling it than pushing but even pushing it thru boards is pretty easy. I like the ergonomics of the design and it's a great idea for someone confined thru a chair that can't bend and twist like normal. I would give it 4 stars but I don't know how to change it.

Iron Sides


----------



## Sarit

Your title says Taiwanese but your description says Vietnamese but to me it looks like a Japanese hand plane.


----------



## cdaniels

Haha your right I'm sry I didn't realize that. The japanese style planes are more block shaped without the contour. This one is Taiwanese and the Vietnamese style has a piece running thru it horizontally from left to right to hold on to.


----------



## Sarit

Cool, I learn something new every time.


----------

